# GTA goes to black screen when launching



## IEatLint4u (Apr 1, 2007)

My computer recently started locking up during games, and would auto reboot. I figured it was time to do a format, and remove everything and get rid of any dust, etc. I took every piece out, totally cleaned it, reinstalled XP. First game I tried is Vice City, and right when I launch the game it goes to a black screen, and my cpu locks at 100%. Sometimes I can end task and go right back into windows, other times I try end task and my computer just reboots.

Im in the process of having my son test it by playing the other games that would lock up during gameplay and reboot to see if those issues continue as well.

What would cause a comp to continue to have these sort of issues even after a windows reinstal? My temps now seem ok too, so I dont believe its a heating issue. Ive also ran memtest, and it came back clean.

specs.....

ath 3000 xp
Asus A7N8X Deluxe
768 corsair xms
bfg 7800 GS

This is the first time Im trying to play the game with the BFG card, so to me its the first thing Im looking at. However ive installed the newest drivers available, and I dont see anything on the nvidia site about vice city having any sort of issue related to my card.


----------



## IEatLint4u (Apr 1, 2007)

I should add, I installed dark messiah might and magic which is a much heavier game requirement wise, and it runs fine. Do I need to do something to make an older game like vice city run?

I tested my instal and play disks for vice city on my laptop, and the game runs fine. I dont get this at all


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Be sure to run a few defrags of your hard drive.
then;
Try removing Vice City, defrag, then reinstall.. defrag again. 
(One goofed file can kill the whole game)

Also be sure your Audio drivers are up to date, and any motherboard drivers you may need.


----------



## IEatLint4u (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks for the suggestions 

i did do a defrag 2 days ago, and I tried unistalling reinstalling this morning. Vid and MB drivers are good, I will double check audio.


----------



## IEatLint4u (Apr 1, 2007)

audio drivers are good, audigy 2.

I ran 3dmark 2003 and it went through all tests without failing. But my son played the new TMNT game, and it was fine for an hour or so. Later in the day he tried loading it, and it hung on the first menu, then computer rebooted on its own.

wish I could figure out if I have hardware that is starting to die. 

any programs anyone knows of that I could run through some tests?


----------



## crazydutch (Dec 29, 2006)

You say you have a new video card ?
A common problem with people buying new video cards is that they don't check there power supplies.
The 7800GS is a pretty power demanding card.
please tell us how big you're Power supplie is and what's the rating

Pc rebooting is also a classic symptom of the PSU being overloaded.


----------



## osirisg89 (Nov 13, 2006)

I definitely agree Ive had this same problem before. I was running a running a 430 w no name PSU w/ a brand new ATI Radeon 512 Mb x1600 and it would restart my computer after 2-3 mins. Make sure if the PSU is the problem you buy a name brand (such as Antec) w/ a high efficiency.


----------



## wreckles (May 24, 2007)

i just got dark messiah 

and i tried to play it but when i started it 

my screen goes black and my pc rboots so i think i got the same problem 

but what can i do to fix it 

cause i waited along time for this


----------



## wreckles (May 24, 2007)

and how do i defrag 

and whats a PSU


----------



## osirisg89 (Nov 13, 2006)

PSU = Power Supply Unit


----------

